# Custom OpenBSD color messages



## cyril (May 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I would like to modify the default OpenBSD text message color. Customized text color in terminal in FreeBSD is not so difficult, as on NetBSD with:

```
options     WS_DEFAULT_FG=WSCOL_WHITE
options     WS_DEFAULT_BG=WSCOL_BLACK
```
But I don't see how to customize OpenBSD messages... Only its kernel's messages are done with:

```
option     WS_KERNEL_FG=WSCOL_RED
option     WS_KERNEL_BG=WSCOL_BLACK
```
Thanks for any help.

Cyril


----------



## graudeejs (May 17, 2009)

You'll have much more success asking this question on 
deamonforums.org
There's OpenBSD section


----------



## fbsduser (Jun 15, 2009)

OpenBSD, from what I read in daemonforums. Doesn't allow customization of the console colors. The colors are hardcoded into the wscons driver.


----------

